# The Night Hank Williams Came To Town



## Meanderer (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 30, 2014)

Cool video Meanderer!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 31, 2014)

I grew up listening to a bunch of Hanks. Hank Willims, Hank Snow and Hank Thompson. This is the kind of music I still enjoy today. Just the country boy coming out in me. The big country music station back then was WWVA, Wheeling, West Virginia. The car radios were pretty chinsy and some nights you could get the station and some nights nothing but static.


----------



## Athos (Sep 1, 2014)

I really appreciate Hank Williams. I saw a musical show where I live twice about his life,
but he is quite depressing at times.
I have also heard Mel Tillis in Wheeling WVA 
Nothing much else to do in Wheeling during those years.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 6, 2014)




----------

